# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..10/18/15



## jd56 (Oct 18, 2015)

Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Did a little trading for these two items. Thanks George. 

Roadblaster horn (missing the top fin) and the internals look great. 









And a little bling...large yellow reflector.







It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## morton (Oct 18, 2015)

*Good weekend*

Picked up a nice World Sport in my size for $10, a very nice Breeze for $25, (neither of which are anything to write home about, but useful to me) and a hat!

From what I was able to research it was worn by a member of the 47th New York Militia sometime around the 1880''s to 1900's.  This was a very active unit so who knows what it saw.  Condition is not real good but its over 10 years old!

You may need this if you ride in an area where helmits are required.  If you can add anything in the way of info history or value, please do so.  











.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 18, 2015)

Got a Bob U restored Mesinger B1 deluxe in the mail yesterday to put on my '41.





Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## DonChristie (Oct 18, 2015)

Finally have something to post on this thread! I raided Franks (pedal junky) stash! Got his 36 rollfast and a 47 huffman Dixie Flyer! Im stoked! Thanks Frank! My wife and i went to an antique swap and i scored some man cave wall hangers!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice score don! Frank has some cool stuff.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 18, 2015)

Ill be unloading this later..2 nice 80-81 Mongooses,about 4-5 complete Schwinn Scramblers,1 set of NOS Schwinn Lester mags,1 set of NOS? Motomags,NOS pads;Mongoose and Schwinn,NOS Scrambler wheels.LOTS of NOS tires..(Sorry,no comp 2s,etc )2 NOS SChwinn Sting Ray speedos..etc,etc...It was a good day 



Heres some pics of the better parts!PS the Motomags ARE NOS upon closer inspection !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 18, 2015)

Pick up a tank for my elgin thats spot on, from bike horder thanks Chris, and picked up a horn as well from jd to add to the elgin. Still looking for the straps to hang this tank!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2015)

You're right George, that tank is a perfect paint match.


----------



## spoker (Oct 18, 2015)

picked of craigs this morning,june 59,3 rivit midlevel seat $20.00!!!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 18, 2015)

Saw this for sale by Scott. After some pondering this morning I decided which bike to sell to make room (and money) to buy it. If I had not gotten it, I would kick myself forever just looking at how clean it is, my favorite color, the deep tufted seat, and just being in almost mint condition overall. Can't wait to get it and polish it up! Also got a disc brake from a krate for my mini twin- see my post for updated pictures in main forum!


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2015)

Picked this up this weekend, don't  know if I have seen one with springs, also has quick release pin.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 18, 2015)

cool Mark, now all you need to do is borrow someones toddler for the test ride.


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2015)

maybe the dog?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2015)

I call dibs on your new seat for my Bday Pub Ride next month. On second thought, a trailer might be better.


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2015)

gitting a toddler for your bday or is it for a 6 pack?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 18, 2015)

Id say a 12 pack for Mike


----------



## bikiba (Oct 18, 2015)

ebay special. i made them an offer they couldnt refuse 

i love this old hub related merchandise


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2015)

mrg said:


> gitting a toddler for your bday or is it for a 6 pack?




A 12pk in the seat, and a trailer to tow me home at the end of the night.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't usually go to yard sales, but someone had one listed with "old bikes".  They were 5 years old.  Wanted to buy something because it was for an Animal Shelter charity.  Saw a Burton snowboard which the husband told me was $25.00.  I know nothing about snowboards but thought my daughter would grow into it.  Started looking at it and the wife says, "I have to look that snowboard up on ebay because that's what we base the price on.".  Said "Bye" politely, and away I went.  Passed another 5 yard sales on the way home.  I don't normally buy BMX type stuff, but for $10 I figured my daughter would like it.

Mid 80's General Sidekick Scooter.


----------



## raidingclosets (Oct 19, 2015)

Found a picture I'd saved from ebay 5 years ago and could tell by the picture who the seller was, contacted them on the off chance that it didn't sell originally and was amazed to hear they still had it...worked out a deal and couldn't be happier!


----------



## stoney (Oct 19, 2015)

Great score, never saw one in the box before


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 19, 2015)

Great find, beautiful light


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



raidingclosets said:


> found a picture i'd saved from ebay 5 years ago and could tell by the picture who the seller was, contacted them on the off chance that it didn't sell originally and was amazed to hear they still had it...worked out a deal and couldn't be happier!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 20, 2015)

wow!!!!!!!!!!is right super nice find !!!!!!!!!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2015)

Absolutely, spectacular!
Nice follow through on the cold case.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

I've had this for a few months, but took me a long time to track down.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> I've had this for a few months, but took me a long time to track down.




Don't you already have one or two of those


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Finally have something to post on this thread! I raided Franks (pedal junky) stash! Got his 36 rollfast and a 47 huffman Dixie Flyer! Im stoked! Thanks Frank! My wife and i went to an antique swap and i scored some man cave wall hangers!




The Great Dane would make a snazzy chain guard!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2015)

mrg said:


> Picked this up this weekend, don't  know if I have seen one with springs, also has quick release pin.  View attachment 244178View attachment 244179View attachment 244180


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> I don't usually go to yard sales, but someone had one listed with "old bikes".  They were 5 years old.  Wanted to buy something because it was for an Animal Shelter charity.  Saw a Burton snowboard which the husband told me was $25.00.  I know nothing about snowboards but thought my daughter would grow into it.  Started looking at it and the wife says, "I have to look that snowboard up on ebay because that's what we base the price on.".  Said "Bye" politely, and away I went.  Passed another 5 yard sales on the way home.  I don't normally buy BMX type stuff, but for $10 I figured my daughter would like it.
> 
> Mid 80's General Sidekick Scooter.
> 
> View attachment 244222




I garbage picked a yellow one like that and put a snow blower motor on it!


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Don't you already have one or two of those




Not with the box......


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> Not with the box......



Love this shot!
Ahhhhh..bling!

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## oskisan (Oct 20, 2015)

Holly Crap!!!


catfish said:


> Not with the box......


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 21, 2015)

I found a barn full of mostly just bikes around 60 of them. Some pre war and some post war nothing newer than 1950's. I will post a few bikes that are complete after I try to see what's there. Kirk


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 21, 2015)

Geez Kirk, did you buy all of them? You could open a bike shop with that inventory! I like the chainguard idea, Bri! I bet Catfish doesnt have one of those! Lol!


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 21, 2015)

I bought them all and will be selling bikes and parts cheap.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2015)

And I'll be watching for them. Nice haul!


----------



## ZOO (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey , that 50's Next bike is cool


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes there is 6 or so from the family. I will make sure you get those Walmart collectibles. LOL


----------

